# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  Ceiling Fan Height Requirements

## Eaglemick

I've been struggling to find current info on the BCA requirements for ceiling fan heights so I thought I would try on here  :Smilie:  
I have a new bedroom extension going up as part of a reno where the ceiling height will be pretty low at 2.4m.  Are there any guidelines on minimum height requirements for ceiling fans? 
Thanks for any help. 
Mick

----------


## Bloss

The standard installation height for ceiling fans is at least 2.1m from the floor to the blades of the fan, and at least 300mm from the ceiling = the standard 2.4m ceiling. 
Generally arms go into them once (per person) if over a bed take extra care while fan is on . . . wink, wink, nod, nod say no more . . .  :Wink:

----------


## ringtail

Recalling your youth Bloss ? :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  Have to do something to keep warm down there eh

----------


## Bloss

> Recalling your youth Bloss ? Have to do something to keep warm down there eh

   :Redface:   :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Smurf

A low height ceiling fan makes for a great hair trimmer. 
The one I have isn't working anymore (replaced with a duct system) but it's only about 1.8m off the ground and still in use as a light only. Thankfully I'm fairly short, but I have friends who are taller and, well, they tell me it's not really that painful to be hit in the back of the head by a fan. It can be annoying at the time however, and the sudden jolt breaks the light bulb too.   :Doh:

----------


## Eaglemick

> The standard installation height for ceiling fans is at least 2.1m from the floor to the blades of the fan, and at least 300mm from the ceiling = the standard 2.4m ceiling. 
> Generally arms go into them once (per person) if over a bed take extra care while fan is on . . . wink, wink, nod, nod say no more . . .

  Thanks  :Smilie:

----------

